# first hitch for lacey



## BBH (Aug 28, 2010)

Lacey got hitched this morning for the first time and was a little hesitant at first and then settled right in......we still have alot of work to do, but I am so exited about this and know so many of you can relate! She was not handled much when i got her two years ago and it has taken alot of work but I think she found a job....


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 28, 2010)

Good for you!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 29, 2010)

Tell us more!


----------



## BBH (Aug 29, 2010)

This is a mare that I bought in Aug. 08, had been brood mare and had had 3 foals, she lost the foal in spring 09, and obviously was nevr handled much. I started with just basics and lien drove her ALOT. With surgery and stuff a local trainer/friend has had her since 8/12 and yesterday was the big day. With no kids my four legged kids mean alot and I am a proud 'mom'.

I want to be safe and it has been a long road but eventually I would like to do CDE/ADT events with her.

She goes back to Circle s Bill Baily on top and dam is Jandt's Cheeri Deeri.....who with her '10 filly made a nice showing at the Cental Regional show.

When I first saw this mare there was just something about her, a feeling, and she cam home with me a couple of weeks later. You know how some horses just don't seem to click with you and others give you that feeling.....she means a ton to me too, as a very good freind of mine who has since passed with lung cancer, was with me to see her initially and went with me to pick her up. He just loved this little mare.

That is more and I don't know if it is what you wanted to hear but I think it just takes alot of time to work them through an fears they have. I have since bought her '06 filly and am working with her.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 30, 2010)

BBH said:


> She goes back to Circle s Bill Baily on top and dam is Jandt's Cheeri Deeri.....who with her '10 filly made a nice showing at the Cental Regional show.


Wow, NICE breeding! I've always loved her dam and it sounds like her daughter is very special as well.







BBH said:


> When I first saw this mare there was just something about her, a feeling, and she cam home with me a couple of weeks later. You know how some horses just don't seem to click with you and others give you that feeling.....


Those are the ones you will remember always. I won't own any other kind of horse as it's way too much work to put into something you merely win with. I want a PARTNER. Someone I'm proud to be out there with, win or lose.

I look forward to updates and pictures of your own special girl!

Leia


----------



## BBH (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks, Hobby Horse. We hitched today for 2nd time and she settled much quicker and walked right out, pulling more and settled much quicker. She has a job. It is amazing to watch her drop her head, relax and look like she has done it more than twice. I will try to get pic posted.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 11, 2010)

Bobbi, you know I'm thrilled for you and Lacey!! I still have the pic you sent me that I can post if you wish. Just let me know. Also, thanks for mentioning her dam!





Leia, thanks for complementing my mare. Too bad I only recently got a video camera...if you had seen videos of all of her foals moving, you'd really love her! Talk about a driving producer!!!

I'm really looking forward to seeing Lacey this time next year, she really ought to be awesome!


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 11, 2010)

You sure came to the right place to find people who know that thrill!!! So happy for you. And thanks so much for sharing the details of your mare's history. What a great accomplishment to earn her trust and bring her this far. I bought a mare this summer that I hope to do the same thing with. She is a Cross Country Call Me Sirs daughter and hasn't been handled much, but I love her to pieces and already feel that connection. Your story gives me hope!!!


----------



## BBH (Sep 11, 2010)

Three C ......I don't know which pic that is you have of Lace, but yes you may post...go ahead! She is coming along and I am going to start driving her this coming Monday.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 12, 2010)

Posting for BBH:

This was Lacey's first hitch:


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 12, 2010)

BTW, I'm glad to see the trainer is using breeching and no check at this point!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh, she's very pretty! And ditto ThreeC on the check and breeching thing; that's wonderful. If that's the Ozark Pleasure harness as it looks to be you might consider getting a pad under the saddle. It's a wonderful budget harness but does need more padding to be comfortable across the back.

Leia


----------



## BBH (Sep 12, 2010)

ThreeC--Thanks for posting, I had tried and could not get it to work for me. Going over in morning and I will drive her for the first time. Looking forward to seeing your class at world with Dinah!


----------



## BBH (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh, and we always use breeching from day one when she started wearing the harness and no check as we hope to do cde stuff......I personally do not like checks at all. My gelding has finally gotten used to wearing one.

No, this is not Ozark Mountain Harness but Amish made from Ohio.....We did add a pad right after this first hitch, and I have them on all harnesses as well.

Next step is to get more of a CDE harness but this has worked well for the basic training harness......is good quality leather and does nto feel like cardboard. any input on a nice quality bio/beta harness for beginners?? I have looked at many and keep coming back the the Comfy fit .....comments on that?

Thanks


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 12, 2010)

Enjoy your drive, Bobbi!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 12, 2010)

The Comfy Fit is the best, bar none.



I've used one for CDE for the last four years and intend to buy another next year for my colt who's coming up. My pair harness and tandem parts will also be Comfy Fit.





I competed successfully in my Ozark Carriage harness for the first three years though and got many nice comments on it. I still use the bridle in fact! You don't have to upgrade to get started unless you want to; it just needs to be clean, safe and well-fitted.

Leia


----------



## BBH (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Hobbyhorse, yes, I plan on using existing carts and harness until I see where this all goes......will probably go with comfy fit down the road...getting tired of all that brass polishing also. So far I am very taken with the whole CDE thing.

I drove her for first time this morning and am pleased since it has only been a week's worth of hitching....trainer was gone for a week. She is VERY light in the mouth and starting to respond but of course it will take alot of responding and bending to get her ready for CDE events. She is leaning into the breast plate nicely and going up and down hills really learning the leaning into and respectful of the breeching. So for all the work i have done with her and know there is more I am on cloud nine.

I come from a POA/AQHA background and have never done dressage or anything of that sort....I don't think we will have trouble with cones or hazards but the dressage thing is really sort of a mindblock.....any pointers there?


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 13, 2010)

BBH said:


> She is VERY light in the mouth and starting to respond but of course it will take alot of responding and bending to get her ready for CDE events. She is leaning into the breast plate nicely and going up and down hills really learning the leaning into and respectful of the breeching.... the *dressage thing* is really sort of a mindblock.....*any pointers there*?


In response to the dressage thing, eventually you will probably want a little more contact than VERY light. I totally realize that this horse is very green, but a very light mouth horse is harder to drive in CDEs IMO than an average one.

And maybe you know this, but eventually you will want the horse to "push" the cart instead of pull it. Yes, when horses are very green, and for about the first year or so, they do "pull" the cart by leaning into the breast collar, but for dressage you will want them working off their hind.

As far as the rest of dressage, balance is huge. The horse has to be able to balance the cart especially in a circle and not fall in over the shoulder sideways (counterbending). They also need to be able to balance the cart to stop it with their hind end and not fall over their front end in the process. If those two things are accomplished, then stopping squarely at X and proper circles will not be so hard.



Make sure circles are not too small in the beginning. The horse has to learn to put their inside hind leg up under their body to support themselves to make the bend. The outside rein will be important for that, and you can't just "pull" the inside rein to make the horse "turn". (This is pretty much a whole other thread by itself.) This is also where the VERY light rein can be a detriment.

Myrna


----------



## BBH (Sep 20, 2010)

update--just got back from driving her for a 3rd time at trainers.....we have switched from a snaffle to a mullen mouth and the response and overall behavior is so much better.....we had such fun.....alot fo work ahead but she is trotting out nicely and turning well. thanks for all the support.

She was mouthing the bit and yes I understand light and too light, we will be working alot on big circles and stopping etc, I have intentions to only get alot fo work and not even think cde until this time next year and then it will lbe determined if we are both ready.

I have no dressage background so this is al new to me....but yes understand what you are saying.


----------

